# RS4 Coming on Saturday - Now with BETTER Pictures



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes finally it's here. Dealer has told me i can pick it up Saturday Wooo Hoooo  . I can stop going on ab out it now


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im jealous, make sure you get a good nights kip now wont you :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont like em, horrible things, very rattly inside I hear and all noise and no go, awful, wouldnt have one as a gift. Also heard they smell, yeah thats right, smell and err what else, oh yeah yeah, engines are whiny, yeah thats right whiny engines.

Shame. Sorry to ruin it for you. I feel bad but theres still time to part ex it against a black TT, modded one maybe, V6 would suit u?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> I dont like em, horrible things, very rattly inside I hear and all noise and no go, awful, wouldnt have one as a gift. Also heard they smell, yeah thats right, smell and err what else, oh yeah yeah, engines are whiny, yeah thats right whiny engines.
> 
> Shame. Sorry to ruin it for you. I feel bad but theres still time to part ex it against a black TT, modded one maybe, V6 would suit u?


Hmmm let me think about it. I may not even be getting the one i ordered. The dealer has a cancelled Sprint Blue one in their garage. Had no idea that colour would look so good. But if i was to get it i would lose the Sports Suspension plus. If it still isnt sold by Saturday i guess ill get them to park them next to each other so i can choose


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like em, horrible things, very rattly inside I hear and all noise and no go, awful, wouldnt have one as a gift. Also heard they smell, yeah thats right, smell and err what else, oh yeah yeah, engines are whiny, yeah thats right whiny engines.
> ...


Lol I jest obviously, I would be walking round with a hard on all week in anticipation. I saw a sprint blue one in Huddersfield a few weeks back and its very nice but u cant beat black for class.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Yes finally it's here. Dealer has told me i can pick it up Saturday Wooo Hoooo  . I can stop going on ab out it now


 good luck :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lucky B*&$("D.....no, no, I'm not bitterly jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's to MANY trouble free driving years with a stiffy :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Here's to MANY trouble free driving years with a stiffy :lol: :wink:


ROFL

Sir, do u realise u were swerving all over the road? Do you have an explanation?

Yes officer, I was masturbating.

May I ask why Sir?

Did you notice the RS4 badges officer.

Ahhh, fair enough, on your way, heres a tissue sir.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Here's to MANY trouble free driving years with a stiffy :lol: :wink:
> ...


......it's the seat squeezing my arse every time I press this go faster button officer.... :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one Jamie 

There's a really nice Black one in Aylesbury Audi's showroom :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Here's to MANY trouble free driving years with a stiffy :lol: :wink:
> ...


 :lol: Not that i would admit it


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Managed to get a peep off her earlier!!!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Don't think the vinyls look as good on the RS4 as the TT that has them though! :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

slg said:


> Don't think the vinyls look as good on the RS4 as the TT that has them though! :roll: :wink:


Yeah i was thinking that. So im going to have them taken off. Was hoping it would look 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice but the two tone paint is not for me :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A couple more


















I know what your saying Andy...But im not brave enough to have yellow. I think the two tone is abit more discreet


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Those arches are huuuuuge! 
Went out in one a few weeks back - the noise is something else 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

You could always add some blue and yellow squares to the white and create the first RS4 police car? :roll:

I'll get my coat


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DW225 said:


> You could always add some blue and yellow squares to the white and create the first RS4 police car? :roll:
> 
> I'll get my coat


Apparently they have already got one. Heard its Daytona grey also.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > You could always add some blue and yellow squares to the white and create the first RS4 police car? :roll:
> ...


The sneaky b'stards :roll: I wonder what they'll get as a fast response unit? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That grill is a massive improvement over the silvered item. Hides itself well. Looking good.










The optics pack (?) was a good decision especially on that colour.

Looks quite high on it's wheels - is that with the shipping blocks still in the springs?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> That grill is a massive improvement over the silvered item. Hides itself well. Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Speechless...A compliment from GaryC  

Cheers mate :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Speechless...A compliment from GaryC
> 
> Cheers mate :wink:


  Hey it's not personal Ducky. I am just clear about not appreciating the grill, headlights and tail light styling on all the current Audi's. Plus i prefer the Avant, but still don't like the front air dam ice cream scoop treatment meted out to the RS4

Your spec minimizes that negative visual impact (read: ugliness) and looks the business. That said i don't doubt for a minute that the RS4 will be a terrific road car and leagues better than the TT. Don't keep it too long - I read in Autocar that 6 month old examples are holding their values well, whilst production ramps. I only lost Â£2K in 9 months with my mki RS4, so you cant grumble aboout that.

....I also note that in this weeks Autocar 0-100-0 test the new RS4 is actually a little slower than the old one was 6 years ago. :wink:

Mind you the M5 was slower than the M6.

And the 997T was predictably rapid.

And the Veyron was mind blowing at 9.9secs 0-100-0, braking from 100-0 in the same time as an A1GP car and quicker than an Exige   

Enjoy your driving. That ultimately is what it is all about.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . I absolutely love Daytona Grey, didn't realise you had this, great choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dean


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] looking good

i pass a black one everyday on the way home from work - looks amazing - stands out and you can tell it just dominates the whole road


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks Lovely Jamie, i am well jeleous. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh on Sunday! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Speechless...A compliment from GaryC
> ...


I'm sure you'll love it. Have a great weekend 8)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm pretty jealous as well. I'll just have to put up with picking this up on Saturday instead.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Some better pics. Still not been valeted though. Getting done as we speak


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks awsome,luv it mate!!!! Can't wait till sunday 

If anyone wants to see it in the flesh on sunday!!!  :wink: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Some better pics. Still not been valeted though. Getting done as we speak


Are you camped out at the dealers? :lol: :wink:

Looking very nice. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Some better pics. Still not been valeted though. Getting done as we speak
> ...


No just pissing them off by phoning every 5 minutes and popping in at random occassions to see if they are working 

Everything is sorted now though. Just got to sign the papers tomorrow and pic up the keys


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Git.

No seriously, I hope you enjoy it.

<wipes drool off keyboard again after looking at RS4 pics>


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . looks awesome, your TT will be a distant memory by Sunday ! Enjoy it !! Look at the amazing weather you've got too !!!

Dean


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Some better pics. Still not been valeted though. Getting done as we speak


make sure they dont use the 2 year old chamois with bits of sand they try using whenever I bring mine in :?

BTW i'd camp outside if i knew i was getting that so soon


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Everything is sorted now though. Just got to sign the papers tomorrow and pic up the keys


you're a lucky man indeed,i'm so jealous


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Congtats mate!
So when are you going to mod it :?:


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks absolutly stunning Jamie, Hope you have a super weekend (be careful)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmmm 12:20 and no news

I bet hes out cruising about

Im waiting for more pics Jamie


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Hmmm 12:20 and no news
> 
> I bet hes out cruising about
> 
> Im waiting for more pics Jamie


Stopped for petrol AGAIN :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets all have a guess how much he does in petrol over the next two days.

I reckon aprox Â£175!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Lets all have a guess how much he does in petrol over the next two days.
> 
> I reckon aprox Â£175!


And the rest, he will probably do that on Sunday night with the passenger rides. Hes not going to be able to resist putting his foot down. Id say more like Â£300.

Still a small price to pay for all that pleaseure. 

He should of got one of us girls to run it in for him!, we never exceed 3000 rpm :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Lets all have a guess how much he does in petrol over the next two days.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can think of better ways to spend Â£300 for lots of pleasure.You'd get six goes for that much!!!  O hang on i dont work in holland anymore.Probably three goes over here :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hes been nicked for speeding. :roll:


----------

